#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-23
<jono> hey all
<jono> jut a quick FYI: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<pleia2> thanks jono
<jono> :)
 * hypatia is bummed about not making this USD
<hypatia> *UDS
<hypatia> next one, though :)
<hypatia> as long as it's not right in the middle of exams, heh
<akgraner> jono, loving the new site
<maco> it better not conflict with my exams
<maco> im going to tell profs "i'm going to be out this week. if you're planning an exam that week, i want to take it early"
<jono> akgraner, thanks!
<maco> usually its only /late/ requests that annoy them
<jono> maco, lol :)
<Pendulum> maco: good plan :)
<akgraner> I am loving the fact the UDS is the week of my b-day - how cool is that :-)
<Pendulum> heh
<nigelb> akgraner: I'm sure we'll sing "Happy Birthday", remote and local participants together. ;)
<akgraner> nigelb, hehe I'm blushing now
 * akgraner goes back to wiki pages and rss feeds
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-24
<elky> akgraner, remind me which day we need to embarrass you on?
<akgraner> elky it would be the last day of UDS :-P
<akgraner> just remember  - paybacks
<akgraner> we'll delay embarrassing you until that week as well :-)
<elky> akgraner, oh, but my birthday isn't until /after/ UDS :D
<rww> unbirthday!
<Pendulum> elky: shhh... you weren't supposed to clue akgraner in :P
<akgraner> rww, +1 unbirthdays
<akgraner> woo hoo
<Pendulum> akgraner: you mean if elky finds a way to embarrass you, you won't fly to Australia for payback? :P
<akgraner> no I will
<akgraner> :-) Australia is on my list of places
<akgraner> :-)
<rww> ... to avoid due to spiders?
<MichelleQ> rww: I like the way you think
<MichelleQ> both with the unbirthdays, and the spiders
<Pendulum> cake!
<Pendulum> we'll have to have cake!
<Pendulum> (sorry, I am currently dieting. This puts cake on my mind a lot ;) )
<elky> Mmm, cake
<MichelleQ> Pendulum: I'm good with cake.
<MichelleQ> I'll even agree to make said cake.
<rww> I made vegan cake once, mainly to avoid fiddling with eggs :(
<Pendulum> vegan cake isn't actually that hard to make
<rww> tastes pretty good, too
<MichelleQ> yeah, it's not too hard at all
<MichelleQ> Betty Crocker does an amazing GFCF cake mix, too.  Can't swear to the eggage though
<czajkowski> hypatia: is there any tag specific to a hackerspace?
<czajkowski> one generic one ?
<hypatia> for blogging? twitter?
<hypatia> i usually use #hackerspaces on twitter
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> tis kinda long but good to know
<czajkowski> we;re setting one up in my home town Limerick
<hypatia> i think !hs works on identica. also
<hypatia> cool!
<hypatia> make sure you go over the docs on the wiki
<hypatia> the design patterns stuff is awesome
<czajkowski> oh?
<hypatia> 05:07 < danni> but something that's come out of my therapy is the need to understand your  boundaries and desires and needs, and to be able to communicate them
<hypatia> 05:09 < danni> but it's not easy, because it gives someone a roadmap both to what you want,  but also to what makes you vulnerable
<hypatia> aw fuck
<hypatia> that was not the paste buffer i meant to paste
<czajkowski> oh and I also get to meet david rook soon as he's giving talk/demos at my event
<hypatia> excuse my french
<hypatia> http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Documentation
<hypatia> was the link i meant to paste
<czajkowski> thanks
<valorie> hypatia, if that was private -- might want to edit the posted logs
<hypatia> can we edit them?
<hypatia> it was private :/
<valorie> I don't know whom to ask, but I would think so
<valorie> in such cases
<rww> it's done by Canonical, and goes live at a couple of minutes past the hour, and is cached into Google and such, so... you have 45 minutes :\
<hypatia> i'll check with the person whose logs i just pasted
 * hypatia checked, it's all good
<hypatia> ugh logging
<rww> indeed
<czajkowski> accidents happen
<hypatia> s'true :)
 * hypatia just prefers her accidents to not be indexed by the googles
<czajkowski> true
<czajkowski> I need breakie!
<czajkowski> food has been had
<ghost> ingles?
<maco> si, ingles
<IdleOne> ghost: you live in Boston
<pleia2> interesting http://wiki.debian.org/DebianWomen/Statistics
<pleia2> (of course since this is debian it only counts women who have/had actual changelog entries in packages in the archive)
<IdleOne> is there a reason for even needing to have those stats?
<IdleOne> I mean for me it doesn't make a difference if the DD is male or female
<nigelb> pleia2: just 10? :(
<nigelb> 1%
<pleia2> nigelb: yeah, numbers for actual developers in projects are still pretty low
<pleia2> IdleOne: we have statisics like that too, these are -women projects and to track our effectiveness over the years you need to have numbers
<nigelb> pleia2: but comparitively ubuntu is not so well off either :(
<pleia2> nigelb: *nod*
<nigelb> I only know of <10 women developers on Ubuntu (i.e. with actual uploads)
<pleia2> I think lucidfox and I are the only two on that list
<pleia2> and I don't count on the ubuntu side
<maco> lucidfox, me, yulia, sarah, leann, and rhonda are all the women with upload rights in ubuntu
<nigelb> pleia2: rhonda too for the debian side
<IdleOne> pleia2: yes I understand the need for having numbers and keeping stats it just seems like another tool for the haters to use against women.
<nigelb> maco: hrm, yulia? (why doesn't that name ring a bell?), also add lucidfox
<pleia2> IdleOne: so we should keep hiding so we don't get trolled?
<IdleOne> NO
<pleia2> IdleOne: the problem is "the haters", not us
<IdleOne> I agree
<maco> nigelb: she's never been in the channels afaik, but she's in ~ubuntu-dev
<nigelb> IdleOne: its about objectively measuring progress
<pleia2> we need to track metrics, if someone uses them to hurt us it's not our fault, we're not going to hide or compromise what we need anymore
<nigelb> maco: Ah.
<nigelb> maco: wait, I didn't see you had already put lucidfox on the list :D
 * MarkDude reminds that *haters* means you are suceeding
 * nigelb notes now we'll have skat and allison to the list.
<maco> nigelb: my list was people with upload rights
<maco> working for canonical is not an automatic "in" for lp:~ubuntu-dev
<nigelb> maco: I know.  I'm presuming they might end up getting there.  I maybe wrong though.
<IdleOne> I think the stats are misleading anyway. I don't believe that greater numbers produce greater quality of work. Yes there are more male devs but does that mean they are putting out better packages then the women. I wish that a project could be judged by the product and not by who worked on the product.
<IdleOne> if I am not making myself clear I apologize
<nigelb> IdleOne: The Debian environment doesn't work that way per se.
<vish> stats are nice to keep a momentum... [hmm, I maybe a bit unaware of this] but how exactly are we getting /more/ women to work on Ubuntu/Debian ? i.e. are we actively trying to bring more women in ?
<maco> vish: theoretically, thats what UW does...
<vish> maco: afaik, UW is about creating an environment for women to feel comfortable to work in, which has a chain effect and draws in more women, am I right?
<pleia2> vish: some of us do actively bring our friends here to participate, and advertise the project at conferences and events
<vish> pleia2: ah right, i forgot about the conferences..  :)
<czajkowski> aye there are very few women over here but all who meet me get told about this group
<czajkowski> I also mention it at any talk I go to
<czajkowski> but many dont want to join a women centric group, and I dont force it
<pleia2> IdleOne: you're welcome to believe that diversity does not improve quality of projects, but there are countless studies that prove your belief wrong
<pleia2> on the individual level it doesn't matter, of course
<pleia2> I care about increasing diversity to improve the project, and I like working with other women (and I like working with men too!)
<pleia2> being the only one feels lousy
<pleia2> or a "token"
<IdleOne> pleia2: I don't think I am expressing myself properly. So I am going to be quiet and listen.
<pleia2> honestly I wish people cared less about my gender too, but they do care, and we're here to handle living in the real world :)
<pleia2> we'll get there eventually, and then we can get rid of -women projects!
<czajkowski> IdleOne: it's not just in UW or Ubuntu, in every project, course/college/school I've always see stats on male/women ratios it's not a biggie
<czajkowski> pleia2: +1 :D
<akgraner> pleia2, speaking of Debian  - I need some suggestions for cross-collaboration on the news front...any ideas
<akgraner> I need to find some caffeine  - my creative energy low light is on
<pleia2> akgraner: debian news is a tricky beast, I'm delighted that they started working on it again but their tools are still hard to use and the organization of the team is somewhat unclear, I think the first step would be defining a sharing medium (which hopefully is not a git repo :))
<czajkowski> heh
<akgraner> pleia2, I agree since you know more about that side - what sharing medium would you suggest?  I am sure and etherpad and/or googledocs would not go over well but what about a wiki page?
<pleia2> akgraner: a wiki page would probably be an acceptable compromise (I agree with your analysis of google docs/etherpad)
<akgraner> a wiki should give diffs and who changed what etc
<czajkowski> googledocs isn't very open..
<pleia2> not at all
<akgraner> czajkowski, I know :-) that's why I said it wouldn't fly
<czajkowski> a wiki is a good way of things or etherpad but I know a lotta folks have issues depending onn what kinda version you have
<czajkowski> akgraner: just saying :)
<akgraner> :-)
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 , thank you
 * pleia2 hugs
<pleia2> I'm excited!
<pleia2> it really is nice to see something come of that session
<pleia2> and banners, yaaaay, go very far to make us look more professional
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> but it's taken a good few months to get that sorted
<czajkowski> so I am pleased
<czajkowski> lotta emailing and sourcing and planning
<czajkowski> so glad I could get that mail/post out today
<czajkowski> ordered new moo cards
<pleia2> :)
<czajkowski> so handy to have saves me spelling my name out
<czajkowski> here have a card
<czajkowski> email is on it
<czajkowski> ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<maco> czajkowski: so thats tee see aych eh eye...
<czajkowski> maco: I think I was the only 4 year old that could spell a russian and a polish name
<maco> hehe
<MichelleQ> czajkowski: Mike told me the other day he heard your last name pronounced for the first time, and that he never would have sorted out.  I told him that we have the same problem only in reverse.
<MichelleQ> One would be surprised at the number of ways in which hall can be misspelled.
<czajkowski> MichelleQ: heheh so true
<MichelleQ> My personal favorite... and I kid you not.  I got a junk mail addressed "Dear Mrs. Hell"
<czajkowski> heh I get Mr. Czajkowski
<valorie> there are days when maybe that fits, MichelleQ?
<czajkowski> Computer engineer
<MichelleQ> valorie: most definitely
<czajkowski> as dad is Mr Czajkowski Electronics enginner
<valorie> IdleOne: reading up, it sounds as if you are saying "show me the code"
<valorie> in nicer language
<IdleOne> valorie: not sure what you mean by that
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1873658/size/800   <------- Mothership
<MichelleQ> czajkowski: I get the Mr. part all the time.  Makes things really interesting when they confuse Mike's name and mine.
<valorie> 13:28] <IdleOne> [13:38:07] is there a reason for even needing to have those stats?
<valorie> [13:28] <IdleOne> [13:39:08] I mean for me it doesn't make a difference if the DD is male or female
<czajkowski> aye I'd say that happens a lot
<MichelleQ> she's beautiful, czajkowski, and I see a lot of you in her.
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> I was doing moo cards for her also
<IdleOne> valorie: ok, how do you get "show me the code" from that?
 * MichelleQ imagines Cuba Gooding Jr. saying "show me the code"
<valorie> well, from the code standpoint, of course it doesn't matter who submits
<valorie> just the quality of the code
<valorie> but from the point of those submitting, it makes a HUGE difference who they are working next to
<valorie> the community IS important -- and a good community produces much better code
<valorie> my point is that the stats are important not in themselves
<valorie> but in showing increasing diversity over time
<valorie> and if you don't bother measuring, you can't show progresss
<valorie> ooo, didn't mean to hiss
<IdleOne> :) I appreciate the input
<IdleOne> didn't read it with a negative tone
<valorie> :-)
<czajkowski> valorie: it's not reading as a hiss
<valorie> we're all on the same side here
<valorie> progresss
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I slipped into parseltongue
<czajkowski> slowly but surely
<czajkowski> it;s also hard at times to work out tone over irc
<czajkowski> drives me batty most days
<czajkowski> :)
<IdleOne> my point was that ultimately the code is what matters. If a project had 99% women and only 1% men I would look at it the same way.
<valorie> and on that we disagree
<IdleOne> What matters to me is that the project is successful, if it helps then it really does not matter to me the percentage of either gender. I agree that diversity makes for a better project (different points of view)....Again I feel I am putting my foot in my mouth and not explaining my idea clearly.
<czajkowski> IdleOne: if you feel that way, can you try and explain yourself a bit better
<czajkowski> I'm curious now  as I like valorie disagree with you
<valorie> well, I tend to look at it from not just the snapshot view
<valorie> but as a point in history
<valorie> if there isn't diversity, the project will die or move into force mode - i.e. church hierarchies, etc.
<rww> If the code were all that mattered, I'd be part of the Debian project instead.
<IdleOne> czajkowski: I don't know that I am able to at this point
<IdleOne> I need to think more carefully about what it is I am trying to convey
<valorie> so while it is OK for a project to be monolithic for awhile
<valorie> eventually they have to open or die of groupthink
<maco> MichelleQ: i have a cousin whose last name is kumpfmiller. she spelled this on the phone to yellowbook when buying an ad. got the bill addressed to... umm... s/mpf/nts/
<nhandler> Not sure if you all saw this, but there was a post about the Debian Women team trying to get more women involved (especially with packaging and becoming DDs). They are organizing some classroom sessions right now.
<IdleOne> mn pt fs o the phone can sound very similar
<IdleOne> s/o/on
<rww> maco: oh lawd.
<rww> I resort to "Wall, as in the thing that holds up roofs" a lot :(
<IdleOne> but yeah unfortunate mispelling
<MichelleQ> maco: OH dear.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-25
<hypatia> nhandler: a bunch of us were at the meeting :)
<nhandler> hypatia: Cool. I didn't know that ;)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Thursday, 26 August 2010 @ 10:00 UTC
<pleia2> ok, I updated http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/August2010/Agenda to yank off the old items, if anyone else has anything to add, please do :)
<pleia2> also, if we could get a chair for this meeting, that'd be great (elky?)
<czajkowski> valorie: ping
<valorie> hi
<valorie> er, pong
<elky> pleia2, yeah i'll be making an extra special effort to not only leave work in time to get home, but also to not go late-night shopping :P
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-26
<nigelb> elky: heh, for the meeting?
<elky> nigelb, yup
<nigelb> elky: Did you figure out what you were looking for yesterday?
<elky> not yet
<svaksha> YAY!!! DPL mentions UW: http://lists.debian.org/debian-women/2010/08/msg00031.html
<elky> mwahaha *cough cough* I mean Yay!
<pleia2> thanks elky :)
<elky> It's lovely to see that we did get attention in the wider foss community with those events
<elky> since it was kind of the point and all
<hypatia> :)
<pleia2> you really were right on with those contests, they were great :)
<elky> now we just need to get this mentoring stuff in to line
 * hypatia actually cooked up some ideas there, elky, will post shortly
<svaksha> +1 for mentorin
<svaksha> +1 for mentoring
<elky> hypatia, whee
<hypatia> elky: are you and pleia2 on the debian-women list?
<elky> hypatia, I am, yes
<elky> If pleia2 isn't i'll be most surprised
<jamfish728> Hey, if anybody is awake....is the meeting really at 10:00 UTC?
<rww> jamfish728: yes
<maco> australia (by which i mean elky) is running the show
<jamfish728> grrrr....it's at 3AM where I am.
<jamfish728> ah
<jamfish728> alright
<maco> and the other meeting is at 3AM where she is :P
<rww> my attempts to flatten the world have, thusfar, been unsuccessful :(
<jamfish728> maco, you mean the previous one?
<maco> yeah i think we're alternating between these times
<jamfish728> ah
<svaksha> which is today
<svaksha> meeting is today
<jamfish728> yup :)
<jamfish728> just wanted to confirm the time
<jamfish728> I'm sorry for complaining(I shouldn't be anyways...considering I haven't been invovled as much)
<maco> the eastern hemisphere is getting revenge :)
<elky> actually, the other one is more like bus-time, but the result is the same
<elky> Also, death to ie6
<elky> why does it have to still exist? whyyyyy?
<hypatia> hey jamfish !
<hypatia> long time no seeeee
<rww> punishment for web designers abusing tables and flash
<hypatia> wait what time is the meeting
<hypatia> eastern
<hypatia> *phear*
<elky> rww, but i dont! :(
<rww> elky: you use PHP, don't you? almost as bad.
<jamfish> elky: slowly but surely it will die
<elky> rww, at least I don't use java
<svaksha> hypatia: 1000 hrs utc
<hypatia> 5am eastern, right
<maco> hypatia: 5am
<hypatia> ouch :s
 * svaksha runs away on hearing the j word
<maco> wait no
<maco> daylight savings
<jamfish> 3am PDT!
<maco> 6am
<jamfish> :-D
<hypatia> 6am, ahh
<hypatia> ok, i can do that
 * svaksha is confused with all the time zones
<hypatia> i slept for like 13 hours last night
<rww> elky: you have a point
<jamfish> yeah....you eastern North America people
<jamfish> elky why does java get a bad rap(aside from being owned by oracle)?
<jamfish> or so I've heard
<svaksha> jamfish: i dont find the language elegant as compared to say python or even ruby
<maco> hypatia: you see 6am? i only see it if i havent gone to bed yet..
<svaksha> mileages vary ofcourse
<jamfish> hello jono
<jono> hey ja
<jono> jamfish,
<jamfish> ja's fine too jono (one of my old bosses called me that)
<jono> :)
<pleia2> hypatia: yeah, I've been involved with debian women since before UW
<pleia2> used to help out with the site some, I think I'm still in the alioth group for that in fact
<jamfish> pleia2 do you know anymore details about when the training starts?
<pleia2> jamfish: during PST it'll be 4AM! :)
<pleia2> nope, right now they're just brainstorming
<jamfish> ah
<jamfish> also, hello hypatia (sorry I didn't say it before, I'm a little distracted from being tired from work)
<hypatia> jamfish: no worries, i totally understand :)
<hypatia> jamfish: join #ubuntu-women for social chatter, too :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<elky> leaving work now, should be home in time
<elky> huzzah!
<hypatia> yay :D
<elky> hypatia, did you forget to hit send on an email today perchance?
<hypatia> elky: i did to the list!
<hypatia> ...like 10 minutes ago :s
<elky> hehe
<elky> it'll be comign in this batch of stuff then
<elky> Ok, lets roll
 * elky hunts for mootbot instructions
<hypatia> will you chair?
 * hypatia is too sleepy
<elky> yup
<hypatia> yay thanks :)
<elky> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 10:06. The chair is elky.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<elky> YAY!
<elky> Ok, then, who is here for the meeting?
<czajkowski> o/
<elky> [LINK] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/August2010/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/August2010/Agenda
<svaksha> hi. /me will be dividing time between another meeting and this
<elky> nigelb AlanBell vish?
<elky> I guess we'll start on the open items then while we wait
<hypatia> works for me
<hypatia> if it's just us 4 it'll be a quick meeting :)
<elky> [TOPIC] Blueprint progress: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-m-ubuntu-women-project-m-goals
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Blueprint progress: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-m-ubuntu-women-project-m-goals
<elky> Who owns this one?
<elky> czajkowski?
<vish> elky: oh hey! i did think about a few ideas for the pollka logo [one! ;p]  i was thinking of "Speak UP, let your voice count!" ,i'm still looking for an inspirational quote that fits that  :)
<czajkowski> I *think* pleia2  but not certain
<elky> vish, that item isn't up yet
<czajkowski> I'm just down as an assigne which you have to do when creating a bp
<czajkowski> there is no asignee
<vish> elky: oh! k.. confused by the ping.. ;)
<elky> czajkowski, should we be assigning to the leadership group?
<czajkowski> we didnt at the time have one
<elky> Sure, but what about now that we do?
<czajkowski> if you've created the leadership team I'm sure you can just assing it there
<hypatia> that seems like the right place to assign it
<elky> lyz created it since the last meeting iirc
<czajkowski> ok let me  go and assing it so once I can find the name
<elky> (the iirc being the timeframe, it definitely exists)
<czajkowski> any idea of the name ?
<elky> ubuntu-women-leaders
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> shold be saving
<czajkowski> sorry slow here fixing broken pc
<elky> Knowing launchpad it might be done by the time the meeting finishes :)
<elky> I'm slow because I'm trying to navigate launchpad
<czajkowski> tis done
<elky> ok, so the thingies on that list
<elky> [lyz] Produce the documentation for Mentoring Program: INPROGRESS
<elky> I believe I saw some prodding in the past fortnight, so it is still progressing
<elky> pendulum's item depends on that, and so does akgraner's i think
<czajkowski> well I guess they'll be at to do till pleia2 is done
<czajkowski> as they're both pending on that action item
<elky> I'm still yet to start on [Melissa] Re: Ubuntu-Women.org - Work with the design team to define the design direction: but I have now seen the guts of the wp theme
<elky> I don't know where lyz is with  [lyz] Re: Ubuntu-Women.org - Identify content to be re-developed: TODO but i think that which is on the site but not on the wiki is probably a good shortlist
<elky> [topic] Follow-up on fixed election dates - elky
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Follow-up on fixed election dates - elky
<elky> The wiki page is currently accurate.
<elky> AlanBell? around?
<czajkowski> not seen him this morning
<elky> [topic] Pollka - what happened next with the UW photo competition code - AlanBell/elky if awake
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Pollka - what happened next with the UW photo competition code - AlanBell/elky if awake
<elky> Alan mentioned this last meeting, but for those who missed it; the code we used for the polling has been made in to a project: https://launchpad.net/pollka
<elky> Any questions?
<elky> [LINK] https://launchpad.net/pollka
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://launchpad.net/pollka
<elky> vish?
<vish> elky: oh ! i did think about a few ideas for the pollka logo [one! ;p]  i was thinking of "Speak UP, let your voice count!" ,i'm still looking for an inspirational quote that fits that  :)
 * hypatia would love to do a security review on it and help people learn how to do that
<hypatia> :)
<vish> elky: what do you think of that idea ?
<vish> elky: http://www.theinsider.com/photos/1233584_Jessica_Alba_Hannibal_Lector_Ad
<elky> Uh...
<vish> that ^ was the starting point , when i was looking around for ideas..
<vish> elky: we wont use that of-course ;p
<elky> We'll think about it. DoctorMo is also working on ideas too, so we'll definitely get something that fits one way or the other.
<vish> wfm .. :)
<elky> Ok moving on.
<vish> elky: sry, i didnt have much free time to think either, nigelb had poked me the other day for a pollka logo , and i came up with the initial ideas..
<elky> [topic] Proposing a new blueprint - Proposal for a Mentoring Partnerships framework
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Proposing a new blueprint - Proposal for a Mentoring Partnerships framework
<elky> [link]  http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=504 for background
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:   http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=504 for background
<elky> [link]  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/MentoringPartnersSpec for the spec
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:   http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/MentoringPartnersSpec for the spec
<hypatia> so i guess i wanted to clarify whether my addition was in the right direction, elky
<hypatia> within this framework do you see us doing the actual "matchmaking"?
<elky> I'm onluy just getting a chance to look at it now
<elky> What I'd put down was just my POV and I was hoping people would chip in and build upon it
 * hypatia nods
<elky> I think the asking for qualifications is going to turn some potential mentees off
 * svaksha suggests asking mentors (hint, motu's) to list themselves and the kind of mentoring they have time for, teh skill level they expect , etc...
<svaksha> the*
<hypatia> elky: i'd want to note them all as optional
<hypatia> very clearly
<elky> svaksha, you mean like we already have?
<svaksha> yes, we do
<hypatia> or, we can just ask for a freeform "experience level" field that includes education/quals
<elky> svaksha, this isn't to replace what we have, it's to add on to what we have :)
<hypatia> (keep in mind that the form i linked to was for career, not necessarily technical, mentoring)
 * svaksha was not suggesting a replacement
<hypatia> we'll definitely be re-asking folks
<elky> hypatia, i'd avoid asking mentees at all. people often don't fill forms out because they can't fill in the optional fields; thinking that if they're there then it's important even if not essential
<elky> svaksha, but we don't want to be maintaining 2 lists. we already have that list :)
<hypatia> hmm, good point
<elky> hypatia, and we're talking people who Don't Know How To Ask :-/
<hypatia> true@
<svaksha> elky: then all is well
<elky> svaksha, cool
<hypatia> so, action item - talk moar, maybe decide on a platform for taking mentee requests?
<elky> hypatia, I'd like it to propose it for discussion at UDS too
<hypatia> definitely
<elky> [Action] Discuss the blueprint more! -- EVERYONE!
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  Discuss the blueprint more! -- EVERYONE!
<elky> hypatia correct me if I'm wrong, but neither you nor lyz can make it this time unfortunately?
<hypatia> let me noodle on it a bit more, but i think it conflicts with my school stuff
<hypatia> i am le sad
<hypatia> i'd really love to go to the next one
<hypatia> and will for sure attend this one remotely
<elky> Which in theory will be somewhere in the depths of .EU
<hypatia> yay :D
 * hypatia misses her german friends
<czajkowski> aye every 6 months it changes from USA to EU
<elky> czajkowski, we're still taking bets on when it ends up somewhere classified as Asia
<czajkowski> also to note deadline for applying for sponsorship is soon
<elky> Yup
<czajkowski> The deadline for sponsorship closes on 8th September 2010.
<elky> I'll be applying tonight if we agree to put the blueprint forth for uds-n :)
<czajkowski> you dont have to have a bp to go to UDS
<czajkowski> but sure just apply
<czajkowski> but also do a bp, bp are not dependant on UDS or not
<elky> well, i wanted to mention it in the form if it was ok to propose it :)
<czajkowski> can tbe done either way
<hypatia> oh yeah, it's a whole week, i for sure can't go :(
<elky> hypatia, :(
<czajkowski> so I dont get the saying ppl will apply to uds pending a bp
<hypatia> czajkowski: she meant the specific bp we were talking about
<elky> czajkowski, putting it in the  form that asks what you'll do at uds Id guess
<czajkowski> elky: ok I take that point, but ya don't have to is my point.
<czajkowski> hypatia: aye got ti
<czajkowski> *it
<elky> I know I don't have to.
<elky> It won't be my first UDS
<elky> Now however, does anyone object to me putting it forth as a UW thing?
<elky> which is what I was tryign to ask up there
 * hypatia thinks it's a great idea
<czajkowski>  as I said, it can be done either way, so yeah no problem
<svaksha> elky: put what forth as a UW thing? mentoring?
 * svaksha thought mentoring was always a UW thing :)
<czajkowski> svaksha: a lot of loco teams do it
<elky> svaksha, the blueprint
<hypatia> the inter-org mentoring cooperation stuff, svaksha
<svaksha> czajkowski: yup they do but mentoring was one of the core things with UW
<svaksha> yeah , we should see how we can collaborate more
<elky> Ok, i'll action it then
<hypatia> woot
<elky> [action] propose the mentoring partnerships blueprint for UDS-N - elky
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  propose the mentoring partnerships blueprint for UDS-N - elky
<hypatia> may i go to sleep now :)
<elky> let me consult the agenda :P
<elky> Any further announcements?
<elky> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 10:56.
<elky> yay!
<elky> nini hypatia
<svaksha> ciao all
<hypatia> nite folks!
 * hypatia falls over
<czajkowski> nn
 * AlanBell points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/maiatoday
<vish> AlanBell: and at the cake too? :D
<vish> that looks yummy!
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-27
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Wednesday, 8 September 2010 @ 20:00 UTC
<pleia2> logs are up here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100826
<pleia2> and a reminder, if anyone has things to add to the team report this month, please do :) http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<AlanBell> pleia2: the logs seem incomplete
<AlanBell> I will fix
<AlanBell> fixed
<akgraner> Good Morning :-)  I thought you all might want to see my interview with Stormy Peters of the GNOME Foundation - http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Amber-Graner-chats-with-Stormy-Peters-Executive-Director-of-The-GNOME-Foundation
<akgraner> and I also posted an interview with Beth Lynn Eicher of the Ohio LinuxFest  - http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/People-Personalities-and-Planners-Who-s-behind-your-FOSS-events-Ohio-LinuxFest-Planner-Beth-Lynn-Eicher
<pleia2> AlanBell: thanks :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-28
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-08-29
<elky> pleia2, do you know where one can get the wordpress stuff, I'd like to knock that out of the way before UDS
<pleia2> elky: wordpress stuff? the ubuntu theme or..?
<elky> yeah
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<pleia2> are we doing a blog this cycle?
<czajkowski> aloha
<pleia2> I thought we were just doing a splash page for ubuntu-women.org
<elky> well AIUI that's on the blueprint
<pleia2> that links to our resources
<pleia2> I don't think we actually committed to the blog
<pleia2> (technically what we have now is a splash page that links to resources since everything is on the wiki now, but we want something prettier :))
<elky> hmm. where's the notes?
<pleia2> lemme dig up my last email about it
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-June/002865.html
<pleia2> #3 is somewhat uncertain, the default ubuntu theme is kinda boring TBH
<elky> "theme" tends to mean it's on a CMS-y kind of thing
<pleia2> I wasn't sure where the web team was going when I wrote that, I didn't realize it was going to be mostly an ubuntu.com clone
<pleia2> yeah, I was using theme more generally
<pleia2> what I meant was a "style" I guess
<pleia2> something we can also eventually apply to the wiki and planet
<elky> well I'm not really wanting to leave it as a strict clone, but they've audited that code, me changing the colours and stuff isn't going to break that
<elky> that said, our logo is the same colours :(
<pleia2> did you want to change ubuntu-women.org into a blog? or was this a separate blog.ubuntu-women.org ?
<elky> pleia2, i'm not sure now. all i know is there's an action point against my name and I'm now confused as to what I'm supposed to be doing.
<czajkowski> pleia2 you're up late
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah :( I need to get to sleep
<rww> lies, it's not even midnight!
<pleia2> it's been a long day, after a long week
<pleia2> elky: I'm pretty sure at UDS we decided that action item was "splash page for ubuntu-women.org with blurb about the project, and links to stuff"
<maco> czajkowski: no, youre up ungodly early. its still o-dark-thirty there!
<czajkowski> pleia2 i' stoll in bed. not getting up :)
<czajkowski> pleia2 re action item i think yer right
<elky> pleia2, then what we have is already that. I'm not particularly wanting to do something that's going to get thrown away in 6 weeks time
<pleia2> elky: but what we have is really old and ugly and doesn't have our logo or anything
<pleia2> all we wanted to do is refresh it, not a huge project
<maco> we just need some css and a <img> tag
<elky> have you got a list of what content I need to build this around?
<elky> as in precisely what content? Is it a ream of text, a few phrases? is it a huge stack of links or <1/2doz
<pleia2> it's pretty much the same site as now, but prettier, links to the same things, probably needs a rewritten intro blurb
<pleia2> (the percentages are out-dated, I'm sure more folks have ideas for wording)
<pleia2> I'm not violently opposed to the idea of turning ubuntu-women.org into a blog-style site, it's just not what we had discussed
<elky> pleia2, I'm mostly looking to maintainability for whatever. wordpress can do splash pages too, and lets anyone who knows how to wysiwyg deal with the text
<pleia2> we need to consider hosting too, we currently don't have shared hosting for wordpress
<elky> where are we currently hosted?
<pleia2> canonical
<pleia2> they don't offer wordpress
<maco> i thought they were switching to wordpress?
<maco> cuz arent the ubuntu-us things all going to it?
<pleia2> ubuntu-us things?
<maco> you sent out an email recently saying all *.ubuntu-us.org was going to wordpress, right?
<valorie> afai recall, we were going to wait on their decision/timing of wordpress
<maco> and looking for themes?
<pleia2> no, just ubuntu-us.org
<maco> ubuntu-us.org is canonical-hosted, i thought
<maco> oh
<pleia2> nope
<pleia2> it's hosted on a donated linode for ubuntupennsylvania.org
<pleia2> valorie: yeah, I think we were shooting for discussing it during the -N cycle
<elky> pleia2, do we need space of our own? I mean realistically?
<pleia2> elky: not sure what you're asking
<elky> pleia2, i mean are we being held back from doing what we need to do?
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> if we decided we wanted to move forward with a wordpress blog then yes, we need to find hosting
<pleia2> but we never decided that, all we want is a simple splash page right now
<czajkowski> splash pagw +1 pleasw
<elky> we should probably draw up a plan for the discussion soonish then
<elky> for the moving forward beyond a static splash page
<elky> since static pages are kind of why our site got to be out of date
<pleia2> I figure the blog will just be another resource we link from the splash page
<czajkowski> why woukd,qe nwwd a blog when we havw our planet anyway ?
<pleia2> it's only a single page, we moved the rest of the content to the wiki so it won't  get outdated :)
<czajkowski> sorry typing on phone
<czajkowski> pleia2 makws good sense
<pleia2> AlanBell actually suggested we just point ubuntu-women.org to the wiki and retheme *that*
<valorie> right, as I remember, the only static page would be the splash
<pleia2> valorie: *nod*
<czajkowski> and what was agrewded at uds so no point kin changing now
<valorie> lol
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, I'm inclined to agree (except without typos)
<valorie> awesome typing, czajkowski
<pleia2> I need to hit the sack, I have a busy day tomorrow
<czajkowski> i'm in with back pain
<pleia2> elky: feel free to drop me an email with some thoughts
<elky> i'm talking about /next/ uds. i can see more uses for the space. a calendar for instance. you want to  maintain that in a wiki then kudos to you, have fun on it
<maco> google calendar?
<maco> i dontt hink those can go in wiki
<elky> maco, if you can stand their timezone funk
<pleia2> good point, I don't think we can embed our calendar in the wiki
<elky> pleia2, also, announcements, rather than in a collection of table rows on the main wiki page
<pleia2> well, I figure announcements can go on a blog if we go that route
<pleia2> but now I'm worried we're really diverging from what the team has discussed and agreed upon
<elky> sure, and that's my point. but why tuck the blog away to a subdomain?
<pleia2> we should just do the splash page and next cycle go with the blog, as planned
<elky> pleia2, no, we're throwing ideas around for /future/
<pleia2> ok, so we're going to move forward with what we planned?
<elky> i'll pull together something static and someone can put the text in later
<pleia2> great :)
<elky> but it's still a bit depressing it's only going to last a short while
<pleia2> we can start getting ideas together for our -N blueprint any time
<pleia2> you're assuming we're going to replace it with a blog, which hasn't been decided :(
<elky> pleia2, i'm hoping we'll move beyond a static html page and have something more substantial, yes.
<pleia2> anyway, if you think it's "depressing" we can reassign it
<pleia2> I don't mind working with some art people to come up with something
<pleia2> I don't want you to feel like you have to work on something that you think isn't worth the effort
<elky> pleia2, all i was trying to work out was /how/ the page was going to be done. as i said before, any cms can do a splash page. i wasn't aware that we were excluded from haveing a wordpress site, since other wordpress sites are appearing
<pleia2> yeah, a lot of teams have given up on canonical hosting
<elky> fridge is still canonical.
<pleia2> I dunno if canonical will offer wordpress someday, but given their record I wouldn't hold my breath (or hold up project plans) waiting
<pleia2> I don't know what the situation with fridge is, or whether that offer will be extended to other teams
<valorie> perhaps this issue needs to be revisited in a meetin?
<valorie> g
<elky> pleia2, hence what I was asking before if we were being held back.
<pleia2> we're not being held back to do what we decided to do
<rww> someone should create Canotical Ltd., a company for providing speedy hosting to Ubuntu teams
<valorie> lol
<elky> pleia2, we are if we want somethign that doesn't require commit access to update.
<pleia2> I need to go to bed :(
<elky> g'nite.
<valorie> hahahah, look at this URL: http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2010/08/18/love-an-upstream-project-want-it-well-tested/
<valorie> that is a Canonical team!
<valorie> The Desktop Testing Team
<pleia2> just let me know if you need the splash page reassigned, I really don't want to make you feel like you have to do it if it's not worth your time (I know you're busy and talents can be used elsewhere)
 * pleia2 sleep!
<maco> rww++
<valorie> sweet dreams, pleia2
<elky> is it just me or is launchpad chucking a wobbly about https and the google maps api?
<maco> not just you
 * maco giggles at "chucking a wobbly"
<maco> is that aussie?
<valorie> it's been reported
<elky> tell someone the cert is messed up
<elky> yup
<maco> or just elky?
<valorie> I went to #launchpad last night
<valorie> and it was in the topic
<elky> valorie, ah thanks
<valorie> :-)
<elky> maco, i /think/ it's an aussie slang, yeah
<AlanBell> brit slang too then
<elky> AlanBell, i wasn't sure, thanks
<AlanBell> what technically are the options for rethemeing the wiki and the planet? Do we have access to the css files?
<AlanBell> and can we add macros to the wiki? (google calendar embedding would be simple to do as a macro)
<rww> I'm suspicious of claims that anything in Moin could ever be simple.
<AlanBell> s/simple/within my capability/
<elky> i'm also not a fan of google calendar's habit of messing up timezones
<valorie> perhaps they have a calendar plugin which takes/feeds iCal?
<elky> im not sure what the current status of planets are. i know jdub was trying to get them to ditch planetplanet and go to something that's actually maintained, like venus
<AlanBell> I need to look at planet software and multi-lingual support
<AlanBell> but that is a totally separate issue
<elky> good grief I need to reinstall this laptop
<maco> AlanBell: look at what Riddell's been doing with Planet KDE
<elky> it really ain't healthy.
<rww> it's KDE, of course it isn't healthy
<AlanBell> now now
<valorie> !
 * valorie gets the angry look
<valorie> lol
<svaksha> heh
 * elky thwaps rww over the head, gibbs style.
 * jussi eyes rww
<AlanBell> maco: looks nice, lots of ajaxy stuff to turn on and off, anything in particular you were referring to?
 * maco paints rww blue to match the wallpaper
<rww> persecution :(
 * rww changes name to Tobias Funke
<AlanBell> http://twitpic.com/1z1lk4
<vish> pff KDE is sooooo awesome!
<vish> </sarcasm>
<maco> AlanBell: you said multilingual
<rww> AlanBell++
<elky> rww, yay, now you wont get rww's identica crap!
<AlanBell> maco: yeah, not seeing that bit?
 * maco waits for p.k.o to load over slow network
<rww> elky: I already changed my identi.ca to robertwall to stop getting rww's crap :(
<maco> http://planetkde.org/es/
<AlanBell> oh cool
<rww> AlanBell: although, I'm unsure whether that's supposed to be advocacy or wanton destruction of Kubuntu CD
<maco> rww: i think you should maintain @rww so that if they ever want it on identi.ca you can make them give you munnies
<AlanBell> maco: looks like that is done as a separate instance of the planet software
<rww> maco: I registered it and dented a link to my new URL
<rww> s/a link to//
<maco> oh
<rww> in the highly unlikely scenario that anyone goes looking for my identi.ca account :\
 * valorie goes hunting for rww's identica
<maco> AlanBell: if you click "configure" it has "spanish language blogs" and then you click that and a tick shows up next to it and then... umm... i assume then you get spanish mixed in with the english
<rww> the most interesting thing about it is that I occasionally get bored and nuke anything older than a month off it.
<maco> yes my assumption is right
<maco> if i scroll far enough, i then see "Cómo Configurar KMail para gestionar cuentas de correo Gmail con IMAP y Disconnected IMAP" after ive toggled spanish to on
<maco> oh um im looking at normal planetkde.org right now
<AlanBell> oh yes
<AlanBell> bet I know how that was done! I think it is two instances still, but the main one subscribes to the feed of the /es one
<AlanBell> which is kind of clever
<elky> ok, sshfs and bzr should not be causing this much strain on a dual core laptop with 4gb ram.
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/485335/ I think that macro should do the trick for embedding a calendar (untested as I don't have a moin wiki set up right now)
<AlanBell> what would be really sweet is if you are logged on to the wiki with your launchpad ID it could look up your timezone and display the calendar correctly for you, and do UTC if not logged in
<valorie> indeed
<elky> stupid browsershots. anyone got an IE or three around for testing?
<pleia2> ok, I finished my identify pages to be redeveloped blueprint item \o/
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/WeShouldFix
<pleia2> and it looks like blueprint notices are safely getting to the mailing list if your lp address is subscribed to the list, so yay :)
<pleia2> I sent an email to the list, if we don't get any bites I'll change tactics and try some kind of "one link per week sent to the list" to get feedback
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> pleia2: get some sleep earlier on
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> pleia2: mind having a look at something for me if you're free?
<pleia2> sure
<czajkowski> thanks sent to pm
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-22
<Cheri703> so it seems that fluttrsh is not a troll, but I had a moment of doubt when I saw "fluttrsh (mlp@2001:470:8c72::b00b:babe:cafe)" because frankly, b00b:babe:cafe doesn't sound too innocuous...but perhaps just an unfortunate choice?
<pleia2> or a coming from a server owned by someone else
<Cheri703> true
<akgraner> Poll Closed and new leadership team has been announced on the mailing list and the former leadership was emailed along with the new leadership team:  The new UW 2011-2012 leadership team is * Elizabeth Krumbach (pleia2)* Jessica Ledbetter (jledbetter)* Cheri Francis (Cheri703).  Thanks everyone!
<akgraner> Congrats!
<akgraner> oops sent to the wrong UW list - fixed and sent to the right list now :-)
<akgraner> Ok I've tweeted, Facebooked, google+ the announcement.  I'll blog then post to the Fridge is there anywhere else I need to add the announcement?
<nigelb> akgraner: uwn? ;)
<akgraner> nigelb, the cuttoff has passed, but I don't think anyone would mind adding it  - I can do that this morning  as we haven't published yet...
<elky> Yeah, just slap a huge "Breaking news!" section at the top
<nigelb> heh
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> It's on the Fridge :-) - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/08/22/new-2011-2012-ubuntu-women-leadership-team-announced/
<Pendulum> Cheri703 jledbetter pleia2: congrats!
<jledbetter> Thank you, Pendulum :) Congratulations pleia2 and Cheri703!
<Cheri703> Thanks and congrats as well! I just woke up, so am only partially coherent. :) but it was good news to wake up to
<Cheri703> well, just means <20 minutes ago
<akgraner> On so it's on the Fridge and my blog so it hit the planet twice :-)
<pleia2> thanks for setting that up akgraner
<pleia2> probably should have announced it on our blog before fridge :) but I'll copy it now
<akgraner> pleia2, anytime
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry totally forgot about that one - do I have access?
<pleia2> akgraner: not yet, I'll give you an account ow
<pleia2> now
<akgraner> thanks!  That way I can help out there if you need me too...
<pleia2> akgraner: you should receive an email
<akgraner> k thanks
<pleia2> akgraner: did you want to post it, or should I? (I think better for you to :))
<akgraner> Will do
<pleia2> k, thanks
<akgraner> pleia2, not seeing the email yet
<akgraner> as soon as I have it I'll post the results..
<pleia2> akgraner: should have come immediately, I'll try to resend
<akgraner> thanks which email address are you sending it to ubuntu.com or gmail.com
<pleia2> ubuntu.com
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> Ok it's on the UW Blog as well  - http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2011/08/new-2011-2012-ubuntu-women-leadership-team-announced/
<akgraner> I <3 the look of it!
<pleia2> thanks :) putting it on twitter/identica/facebook now
<pleia2> and launchpad updated
<MichelleQ> congrats to everyone.  :-)
<akgraner> I did the FB page
<pleia2> akgraner: odd, I am not seeing it on facebook.com/ubuntuwomen
<pleia2> facebook hates me :(
<akgraner> hmm there are 2 facebook groups
<pleia2> we've been cross posting everything from identica/twitter to facebook as the UW user
<akgraner> I posted it on the one with our logo
<akgraner> not the other one
<pleia2> there is a group we're retiring, and a new page
<akgraner> right I used the new page
<pleia2> yeah, your update isn't showing up for me
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> :-(
<pleia2> but it's probably facebook being dumb
<akgraner> well if it's showing up for you it might not be for others..
<akgraner> I don't have admin there so I just posted it on the wall - you may want to post as UW on FB
<pleia2> the identica/twitter one was xposted, so we got it out there anyway :)
<akgraner> that might make it show up..
<pleia2> yeah it's there now
<pleia2> akgraner: btw, I made you a full admin on the blog so you'll get comment emails - we moderate *everything* and only let CoC-friendly posts through (we've gotten a couple nasty comments I didn't approve)
<akgraner> gotcha
<pleia2> (sorta similar to our vague policy for fridge comments :))
<akgraner> thanks - I'll be happy to write more posts about the team and what's happening - but I'm all over the place so if you all want something written up just poke me and say  - write about whatever and post to the Blog...
<akgraner> (just give me 24 hours notice if it's something I need to read up on :-D)
<pleia2> cool, much appreciated
<valorie> congratulations to the new leadership!
<pleia2> valorie: hugs! thanks for running :)
<valorie> I wanted to get the ball rolling, and I'm glad it did
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I know you will continue to rock
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-23
<pleia2> Cheri703: re: CareerDays I can do something the 2nd week of september (1st week is full of app developer week)
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-24
<Cheri703> pleia2: Ok, that weekend is OLF, but depending on the day that works for you, we can start advertising our first session
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-27
<HurricaneAquas> hi
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-08-28
<pleia2> Cheri703: I should ship you some UW stuffs for OLF (already sent stickers, but I have some post cards and business cards too)
<pleia2> and just posted: http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2011/08/ubuntu-women-conference-goodies/
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/adalovelace could do with some fleshing out if anyone has a few minutes
<nigelb> AlanBell: nice work!
<AlanBell> hypatia would be good at encouraging people to make stuff
<Cheri703> pleia2: not 100% sure I am going to make it down for OLF :/ since both of us are jobless now, the logistics/finances of getting down there are not likely to work out :/
<elky> ohno, what happened? :(
<Cheri703> well, I've been self-employed for a while, and it's super sporadic, husband FINALLY got a temp assignment after a year of unemployment, was supposed to be a long-term/temp-to-hire thing, and friday afternoon they called and said "that department is slowing down, you're no longer needed"
<Cheri703> so....yay fun
<Cheri703> I've already been applying and looking for a "real" job, now he's back on the hunt :/
<MichelleQ> Cheri703: that sucks. :-(
<Cheri703> yeah...hoping something comes up for either of us soon. I have a few things in the works for my business, not sure how much I'll net on those, but it's something
<Cheri703> there are actually more jobs around here that he'd be eligible for than I would...more manufacturing than office
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-08-20
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> good night
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-08-21
<FatToddler> This is sexist as fuck.
<FatToddler> WHy is there no ubuntu mens group?
<FatToddler> and why are they all fat chicks
<FatToddler> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Header?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=poster.png
<IdleOne> makes a person want to break the !language rule
<pleia2> thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> anytime
<Tm_T> strange how they give the answer to their question themselves (why there's no mens group/why there's women's group)
<pleia2> indeed :)
<Cheri703> also: hello hypocrite...
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-08-25
<sissyphus> for unofficial ubuntu chat check out ##ubuntu-womyn (all genders welcome)
<pleia2> sissyphus: wow, it's really not cool for you to spam other channels like that, please leave now
<Cheri703> it SAYS icequeen! are we supposed to just ignore that?
<Cheri703> folks....dang
